# Saratov, Russia



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Walk continuation


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Today has walked on our city. Has made not many panoramas of Saratov))))

*Saratov. Square of the Troitsk cathedral.​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. Quay of Cosmonauts. A kind on bridge "Saratov-Engels"​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. Quay of Cosmonauts.​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. Quay of Cosmonauts.​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. Quay of Cosmonauts. An Obuhovsky lane​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. Glebuchev a ravine. A kind on bridge "Saratov-Engels". ЖСК "Panorama" and "Elena"​*







The original size of a panorama​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Continuation of walk and panoramas:

*Saratov. The prebridge area (now "Slovjansky area". Since 2001)​*







The original size of a panorama​
*СSaratov. The house of the Kazan church. The museum area​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. Nekrasov and Revolutionary. "The house with a sphinx"​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. An apartment house "Flamingo".​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. "Sver of the First teacher" street Moscow​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Saratov. A courtyard in the street Lermontov.​*







The original size of a panorama









Оригинал фотографии









Оригинал фотографии​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Yet remains much. Now vertical panoramas:

*Saratov. Quay of Cosmonauts. A kind on the bridge​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Саратов. Предмостовая площадь. ЖСК "Панорама" и "Елена"​*







The original size of a panorama​
*Simply vertical panorama of a tree in the street Pervomayskaya​*







The original size​
Well and now and at all a panorama. Simply arches were pleasant. Lermontov's street.








Or in such processing:


















The original size​
Thanks for viewing. Forgive for my English!


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Kind on a teletower and Bald mountain from street Novouzensky.









The panorama original









The panorama original









The panorama original









The panorama original​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Saratov, for once again


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Autor Suomi 777:


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

*








The panorama original*​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Yesterday there was a next walk on a city. 
Yet it is a lot of panoramas and kinds of autumn Saratov:









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Walk continuation:









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original









The Original


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice, amazing photos from Saratov


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again very nice, amazing photos from Saratov


Thanks!!! )))


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



magnificent photos .....thanks for sharing.....:cheers:


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Some photos of the autumn nature from city park of Saratov:

Pond panorama in a city garden








The panorama original



















Very beautiful oaks in park!









The panorama original

Has noticed a beautiful fog on road towards mountain Altynnoj on Small Kumysnoj glade.









The panorama original​


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome shots, Sosed! please, go on!


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

*Panorama. A kind from the bridge over "Glebuchev" a ravine.*








The panorama original

*Panorama. A kind from the bridge over "Glebuchev" a ravine.*








The panorama original

*Panorama. A kind from the bridge over "Glebuchev" a ravine.*








The panorama original

*Panorama. "Glebuchev" a ravine. Area So-called "Trousers". Cheerful and Voznesensky street*








The panorama original

*Panorama. "Glebuchev" a ravine. Area So-called "Trousers". Kuznechnaya and October street*








The panorama original

*Panorama. A Troitskiy cathedral on the Museum area*








The panorama original​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

One more portion of panoramas from our city of Saratov.

*The area Chernyshevsky. The prospectus of a name of Kirov and church "Satisfy my grieves"*








The panorama original

*The area Chernyshevsky. The prospectus of a name of Kirov and conservatory of a name of Sobinova*








The panorama original









The panorama original

*Streets Cathedral and Volga. The house of reception of delegations.
(The former private residence of Rejnike 1912)*








The panorama original

*The area Theatrical. A chapel «Zhivonosnyj a source». A building of bank "Econom"*








The panorama original

*The area of Stolypina. The regional Duma. A monument to Peter Stolypinu*








The panorama original

*Art museum of A.N.Radishcheva, in the street with the same name
It is constructed in 1885*








The panorama original









The panorama original









The panorama original

*The Saratov academic opera and ballet theater
Almost it is completely reconstructed in 1962. It is based in 1875*








The panorama original









The panorama original

*Panorama - "Panoramas of Saratov"))) On the area Chernyshevsky*








The panorama original









The panorama original










Night of Saratov
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice and thanks also for the infos in almost any photo kay:


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Here such sun shone over a city









The photo original (13 Mb)









The photo original (13 Mb)

From a viewing point at the airport, is perfectly visible under construction a housing estate "Duet"

More to the right is visible housing estate "Triumph" and office center "the House on Ilyinka"










Street Rahova, against Uveksky oil storage


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Fog over Volga. The bridge Saratov-Engels









Оригинал фотографии









Оригинал фотографии​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Photo-walk on the foggy city of Saratov
*(For viewing of photos in the big permission, click in a photo)*

Day of police on the Theatre square


Very much the house and its fencing is pleasant. Is in Voznesensky street.





The prebridge area. The fog is above much more dense than over the earth. It is well visible when you compare visibility on the bridge Saratov-Engels and on "Panorama" to "Elena":







Cathedral of a descent of the Holy Spirit



The building was pleasant.

​
In end, foggy panoramas of Glebucheva of a ravine





​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Well here wash a photo the report from a house roof along the street May Day 71.















































​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG! Really great photos Sosed :drool:


>


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Some photos from streets of Saratov:

The house at the corner of streets Moscowskoy and Komsomolskoy (a historical monument)



Smursky lane and Gogol street


Panorama of street Chernyshevsky. Houses № 155, 159-161


Regional medical college (It is constructed 1899)


Club "Constellation", earlier Schmidt's private residence
​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## brawsky (Nov 29, 2010)

Surface data are very beautiful


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Almost that snow in Saratov! ))))


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Some winter panoramas of Saratov.
It is a pity that photos can't betray that beauty that was there actually... (Again my bad English...)



​
Simply not many winter photos. At us in a city such yet you will not see))) Snow isn't present.



​
Teletower. (A panorama from two pictures)

​
Kind on a city

​
Kind on the house, the former governor Ayatskov

​
Well and again a teletower, at last

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice winter panoramas, Sosed


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for your response! )))

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Some photo-sketches from winter Saratov.



















​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


beautiful..


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

From: http://ggpp.livejournal.com


----------



## xombie (Oct 3, 2009)

Amazing! My grandpa was born in Saratov, though I feel ashamed to say I never visited the city before.


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

It is a lot of snow...
​


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazing city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

source: http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/%D1%81%D0...age=0&how=week


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Very interesting


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

City skyline from "Ilyinka" business centre (78 m., 18 fl)





















































































































Taken from:http://yelkz.livejournal.com/59030.html#cutid1


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Great photos!


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Kind to Saratov from mountain Sokolovaya:







​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great!




Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

Night skyline


Alex_64 said:


> Автор - Александр Стригой


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

Old mansions


semargl09 said:


> Ул. Ульяновская. Хотелось бы, что б этот особняк
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​
​
​
​


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

More skyline shots:


Sosed said:


> Фото от сюда. Не моё.





semargl09 said:


> Мне еще эта понравилась


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

​ 
​ 
​


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

Saratov aerial views from the downtown.

















































































































http://yelkz.livejournal.com/436547.html


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

Storm over Volga


roi95 said:


> В Саратове сегодня резко случился дубак и приличный ветер. Волга ругается. Завтра будет уже совсем холодно. Хорошо, что хоть всего на пару дней. А в целом очень классная весна в этом году.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

New pedestrian zone at night


CrazyBonAqua said:


> фото Аникина Д.


----------

